# cutting cove molding



## Bluwolf (Sep 4, 2009)

The kitchen cabinets I've installed are 6" from the ceiling. I've installed a valance board on the top edge of these cabinets and now want to install cove molding connected to these boards and the ceiling. I have a compound miter saw, which I used on the valance boards, inside miters for a corner cabinet and two outside miters that turned out pretty nice. I've been told I can use my compound miter saw for the cove moldings if I put the molding on a 45 angle in my saw, basically the same angle it will be nailed in position. I've also heard about a coping saw and that it is the best way to go. I looked for instructions on using a coping saw on the net with no luck. I'm using hard maple and don't want to make to many mistakes. The ceilings are plaster and I'm not sure about how well that will nail and hold. I also have a post about buying a nail gun that I'd like some advise on also. Thanks Much; Bluwolf


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

for this trim get a pin nailer. Grek makes the best one. To use a coping saw you first make the 45 cut (if the angle is really 90) Then run a pencil along the inside edge so you can see it clearly. You now cut off the tapered edge with a slight back-cut. This is a "coped" joint


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

You could cut the cove with a CMS for the inside corners, but coping will account for wood movement and corners that aren't 90 degrees. Here is a short tutorial on coping.

You can cut miters on your compound miter saw, by setting the moulding on the table like it sits to the wall, and then just setting the miter, no beveling needs to be cut. Here is one method.


----------

